# I officially have no friends anymore



## Sun Burst (Dec 8, 2013)

So, I didnt have any pretty much but for some time now my only kind of friend that I called regularly a few times a week is now ignoring me even though I see him online and such. Its been like this for a few months so its pretty official I guess.

Its so nice to be at square zero again. I tried even though I didnt want to and was anxious but it seems I only get one way acquaintances. I speak with new people as I was suggested. I tried all of those things a normal human being do even with the irrational anxious feelings that I have 24/7. Not even professionals helped me much as they suggested everything I already tried, there were only a few new things I learnt but it didnt help much. I feel that it wont change much later in life. Im not depressed, its just kind of funny in a way. I honestly dont know what the problem is anymore. I tried everything and nothing and it seems impossible to connect with people. 

I only feel a bit sad because I genuinely care about people. I tried not to but I still do.. even though they dont. I dont know if its the problem of our world today being so hasty, people being more dishonest or just the difficulty of becoming friends with someone later in life in contrast to childhood or my personality which is wastly different to common folk.. I guess its all of those factors. But I can at least now honestly say I am not going to try, there is plenty of evidence that people dont want to spend time with me so Im just gonna care as I do now but wont try to befriend anyone anymore. The sad thing is I already tried this approach but it never worked to form a relationship so now the only difference will be that I wont even care about forming any, just the regular care about people.

Sry for the rant. What about you? Do you find connecting with people once out of school nearly impossible? Do you find that even after you were trying to correct your personality still failing?


----------



## rehemazakari (Apr 7, 2014)

I know how you feel exactly, because of a lot of social rejection, I've built "walls" around myself. I tend to stay in my dorm room a lot only coming out for class or the rare school event I find interesting. At multiple points I was so desperate for friendship and romance, I stayed with people who were abusive. The one and only guy I was sexual with attempted to take my virginity at a pond next to a storm drain, which shows how little respect he had for me. I am at a point I just cry about my failures and too afraid to try again because I'll get the same result. I blame myself mostly, which I feel you do too, and despite counselors, parents, and forum opinions, I still feel deserving of this treatment. What both of us need, is an increase in self esteem. How to do that in realistic time, I don't know.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

It's been a few years since I had regular friends, and at this point even the one I'd see every couple of months isn't responding. So, yeah, zero here, too. I pretty much just goof off with my instructors because they're the only people who'll reliably consent to my company offline. I try to ask questions during the actual class period too because a lot of students just zone out.

I must have read a dozen articles on socializing, plus a book. Put in the practice, made the invitations, etc.

Plants are really nice and gentle if you get some. No matter who you are they won't treat you like you're not even part of the world. They just grow if you put them in the right sunlight and give them water, and don't treat you any differently from anyone else. People mostly see common usefulness, but plants just see common life.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Look for common ground, shared interests. If you have no interests.. well theirs your problem


----------



## Bawkward (Mar 8, 2015)

Same, I haven't spoken to high school friends for more than a year now. One of the reasons is because I'm not on Facebook, twitter, or whatever. But yeah, new school and no friends here either.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I completely abandoned all my good High School friends without a second though. All these walls I put up to keep the bad out, but it's a double edged sword. I'll never know true friendship again because of how I am. Meh.


----------



## NightOwl94 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been sitting in 4 walls for last 3 years so i know how it is not to have friends. or life.. 

The ''friends'' that i thought were my friends ****** me over at a party and left a scar on my cheek. Realizing they were fake for a long time and i was too dumb to see and learned it the hard way. Haven't had friends or life since. Now i just have this constant anger at all of them and i've never done anything bad to them. Just a typical hanging with the wrong company situation just a little bit more messed up. I feel like i'm better off without friends. And in no way i wanna see any of them. I'm stuck in 4 walls for a reason now. But then again now would be great to have a real friend at least just 1 to help me out with something.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Same struggle here, can't make any new friends. I do have one IRL friend but he keeps flaking on me when we want to hang out, (I think its sleeping habits) but if he keeps doing that, he's no longer going to be a friend. Most of the time I have to initiate, but sometimes he does, however usually its not about hanging out. Like OP, I have done everything a normal person is supposed to do to make friends, and yet I have failed miserably. I see all these people around me who have tons of friends and their day is packed full with things to do, while I have to be the one to sit on my computer everyday losing at chess because I'm not the best at it.

I hope there will be an end to this one day, but if not, at least I won't be alive forever.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

People I was 'best friends' with in high school haven't talked tome in over two years. I barely talk to people at my new school and the only reason I talk to them is because a teacher has asked me to help them or I am promoting something. It seems that attaining and keeping friends is just something I don't have time for


----------



## spzed (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to the club.


----------

